# Lionfish (any) needed



## sawfish1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello.
We are doing an educational program on lionfish and need 2-3 lionfish (frozen or fresh.. or even alive) ASAP ... I can drive to pick them up and pay a reasonable price. Thanks!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Weather permitting - we will have plenty of lions Sunday evening in Pcola.
Dont have any stored right now.
You need them before Sunday though dont you?


----------



## sawfish1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you. I do need some before tomorrow night but I would gladly take some Monday to use in future programs. Students really seem to enjoy learning about lionfish. Check us out www.navarresciencestation.org. Thank you and please let me know how Sunday goes.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have several whole ones in the freezer that you can have. I try to keep them a few on-hand in case folks need some for demos. If you will send me a PM with your contact info, we can coordinate a turnover.

Whackum


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

So where is The Navarre Beach Marine Science Station.

Is it to the left / east once one hits Gulf Boulevard.


I looked all over the website from your link above and could not find the address. I did see an address on Blue Heron, but that did not google earth or microsoft maps


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I was there this summer for a workshop and had no idea either. It is on the left (east) turn after you go over the bridge toward the beach. Look over to the left after the turn and you will see a set of buildings with ramps and railings.


----------

